# Neutrogena's Skin id



## widdershins (Aug 1, 2008)

I am really intrigued by these commercials: YouTube - skin iD by Neutrogena -Commercial featuring Katharine McPhee

Does anyone have any experience with this? The website is Acne Treatment Solutions â€“ Neutrogena skin iD and I've taken their quiz which seems really extensive and thorough. I'm not sure if I want to risk $40 on something that I could pick up at the drugstore. I'm currently using a Neutrogena kit that I like, but I think having a kit "personalized" is really cool.


----------



## kimberlane (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope someone answers because I just saw the commercial yesterday and was thinking the same thing.


----------



## widdershins (Aug 9, 2008)

Me too! If all else fails I might just place an order....


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, I hadn't seen this yet. It looks pretty cool but I am curious to know if it is really anything special/worth the money.


----------

